# günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich



## Thommynick (11. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin aus Hamburg 

Ich habe vor kurzem meinen Angelschein gemacht und bin jetzt so richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen.
Zurzeit möchte ich mal ein paar Forellenseen in der Umgebung ausprobieren und dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass man an den meisten Seen sowieso für 2 Ruten zahlt und viele Angler dort auch Erfolg mit Grundmontagen haben.

Aktuell besitze ich 2 Ruten:
- Balzer Trota Italia Sbiro 28; 3,30m 3-28g 
diese nutze ich für Forellenseen mit Sbirolino und Pose
- DAM Hayasaki M; 2,10m 7-28g
diese ist fürs Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Zander gedacht

Nun möchte ich auch eine Rute haben die hauptsächlich für den Forellenteich gedacht ist und da eigentlich auch nur auf Grund genutzt werden soll (während ich mit meiner Balzer schleppe).
Praktisch wäre natürlich wenn die Rute vielleicht noch ein anderes Gebiet abdeckt, mir schwebt da das Heringsangeln vor :|kopfkrat

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine gute und günstige Rute empfehlen?
Die nächste Frage die sich mir aufdrängt wäre: Welche Rolle dazu?
Wenn ich am Forellensee bin, ist meine DAM nicht in Benutzung, auf ihr ist eine "SPRO Urban 530" mit geflochtener Schnur montiert.
Könnte ich die auch fürs Grundangeln nutzen oder sollte ich dort doch lieber auf monofile setzen? (Hat leider nur die eine Spule)

Budget: So wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig 
Da ich auch noch einen Bissanzeiger,  Erdspeer, Rutenauflagen, Bodentaster und einen Futteral brauche (2 Ruten sind mir dann doch zu nervig ohne einen Futteral zu transportieren) wäre ich glücklich wenn ich nicht viel mehr als 50€ ausgeben müsste (im Notfall halt sogar weniger wenn ich auch noch eine neue Rolle brauche).

Für eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich im Voraus 

LG Thomas


----------



## angel!andi (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*

Hallo,

also ich würde an deiner Stelle nach einer Rute Ausschau halten mit einer Länge zwischen 3,00m und 3,60m. 

Das ganze mit einem Wurfgewicht so zwischen 15 und 60 Gramm.

Meiner Erfahrung nach baut "Cormoran" ganz gute Ruten zu einem vernünftigen Preis.

Aus dem aktuellen Programm zum Beispiel die "BLACK MASTER ALLROUND". Sollte je nach (Online) Shop so für um die 50 Euro zu bekommen sein. 

Falls es nichts Neues sein muss lohnt sich auch immer mal ein Blick in die Kleinanzeigen hier im Board. Da wird oft recht gut erhaltenes, vernünftiges Gerät zu einem fairen Preis angeboten.


----------



## RayZero (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*

Hi,

die Daiwa Procaster Trout finde ich ziemlich gut für ihren Preis. Gibts in verschiedenen Längen - würde an deiner Stelle entweder die 3,60 oder sogar 3,90er nehmen mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-35g.

So eine Rute ist recht universell einsetzbar. Ich nutze sie als Matchroute auf kleine Karpfen und Schleien oder am Forellenpuff mit Sbiro oder Wackler. Ich denke du kannst mit der Rute deine Montage auch gut mit einem 15-20g blei am Grund anbieten. Mehr Gewicht wirst du am Forellenteich wohl kaum benötigen.

Also Rolle ne 730er Spro Passion o.ä. - gut und günstig.

Ob so eine Rute zum Heringsangeln geeignet ist weiss ich nicht, wage es aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Thommynick (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*

Moin,
danke für eure Antworten 
Könnte ich denn meine Spro Rolle mit der geflochtenen für das Grundangeln nutzen?
Weil wenn ich noch eine Rolle dazu brauche, wäre ich mit den genannten Ruten locker über 100€ und soviel kann/wollte ich nicht ausgeben (vorerst ist die Rute ja auch nur als passive Grundangel gedacht.

Zum Heringsangeln: Das war jetzt nur ein idee, wäre halt praktisch wenn ich die Rute für etwas anderes nutzen könnte, da  fällt mir zu meinen Interessen spontan Heringsangeln, Brandungsangeln (an der Ostsee) oder angeln vom Boot auf dem See ein 

Lg Thomas


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*

Die geflochtene kannst du auch zum Grundangeln nehmen. Darfst dann nur nicht so hart drillen, denn sonst können die Forellen ausschlitzen. 
Ne Grundrute mit etwas mehr Wurfgewicht ist gar nicht verkehrt, die kannst du dann auch überall anders einsetzen, z.B. zum Köfiangeln. 
Für die brandung wird das nichts taugen. Forellen angeln und Brandung passt nicht wirklich zusammen


----------



## Thommynick (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Für die brandung wird das nichts taugen. Forellen angeln und Brandung passt nicht wirklich zusammen



Schade 

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## #AngelMicha (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*

Ne Wincklepicker eignet sich super. Sehr sensibel und damit kann man auch viele Bereiche des Friedfischens abdecken. Gibt auch ein Video im Internet wo zwei spezis mit nem Picker und einer Glasmontage auf Grund Forellen ärgern. Ich selbst habe eine DAM Sumo GT4 in 3,60. Feederruten sind auch für alles zu gebrauchen.


----------



## jigga1986 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*

da du keinen Wurfgewicht angibst sag ich einfach mal shimano joy in 3,60m die hat nen wurfgewicht bis 90g  kostet mit versand 36€ hab eine da und nutze die zum feedern am rhein und s.w. ist ganz ok für den preis.


----------



## Kotzi (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*

Kannst auch mit deiner Dam erstmal anfangen. Wirst vielleicht an paar
Drill ausschlitzer haben aber für den anfang und zum probieren reichts.

Einfach eine Durchlaufmontage mit auftreibendem Teig und die Rute auf 2 Rutenständern richtung Wasser hin auflegen, die Spule öffnen und die Schnur in einer Schlaufe in einem Gummiband einklemmen.

Wenn die Schnur abläuft hast du einen Biss, bist nicht auf eine sensible Spitze zur Bisserkennung angewiesen.

Wenn nicht geh in den nächsten Angelladen und such dir eine X-Beliebige Feeder oder Pickerrute die in deinem Preislimit liegt und dir gefällt aus.

Als Rolle dann eine Spro Passion 740 und 0.25 er bis 0.28er eher weiches Monofil mit ruhig recht viel Dehnung.


----------



## Angler2097 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*

Da kommen doch die guten Tipps :m


----------



## Thommynick (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: günstige Grundrute für Forellenteich*

Hätte gar nicht gedacht das sich plötzlich noch so viele Tips reinkommen 
Danke dafür!

Bei der Rolle hab ich mich dafür entschieden die Spro mit einer Monofilen zu bespulen und die geflochtene erstmal auf eine leere Plastikrolle zu rollen.
Da meine andere Rolle 2 Spulen hat und die eine mit mono und die andere mit geflochtener bespult ist, kann ich die Rolle ja an allen Ruten dann nutzen 

Der Tip mit den Feederruten finde ich sehr interessant, ich werde nächste Woche mal meinen Angelladen in Hamburg besuchen und gucken was der da so hat.
Aktuell hat mir ein Bekannter noch angeboten mir seine unbenutzte DAM HPN Pro zu vermachen, die ist 2m70 und soll ein Wurfgewicht von 20-60 Gramm haben...hab mal im Internet geforscht aber finde nicht viel über die, ausser das die recht "billig" ist, einerseits schaut man einem geschenktem Gaul ja bekanntermaßen nicht ins Maul aber ich weiss nicht was ich von einer ca. 20€ Rute halten soll :q

Gruß,
Thomas


----------

